# How long after



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

How long after the amber discharge did your babies come? Unsure of due date because she came to us with the possibility of being pregnant. Felt babies moving all last week but she wont let me near today. Shes also been loosing ligaments since last week and slowly bagging up. Owner said she didnt bag up with twins last year until after.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

When mine have amber discharge. Within 4-8 hours or less. I will say, when I first started I thought the plug was amber discharge :hide: When it dries it turns orange colored. The plug can come 4-6 weeks before the birth. She looks like she has a bit to go. 1-2 weeks or more. Then again I have a doe like that who only fills when she is in hard labor. So they can surprise you and go when you least expect it. Just keep checking on ligaments if you can. Wait for a long tube of amber/clearish/pinkish discharge. Mine also start talking to their babies, and are up and down, pawing at the ground and then start having contractions.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mine last year showed signs our hour before and the other didnt show until she was pushing. Both didnt bag up much and the littles one that didnt show signs until pushing didnt bag up until after baby, she was a ff and had a little girl that was a week early and didnt make it long after.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It varies in time span, but that is when they are getting ready to kid.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Such excitement. She almost looks too small to be having twins this time.... fingers crossed its atleast girls. Lol she had twin boys last year. Both pretty though. And the bucks the guy we bought her from are of many breeds. Hes got, angora, nigerian, and boer.... I just hope we get some pretty girls.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I dont know, shes being awfully lovey tonight. Guess I wont get sleep tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Still going strong. Still chatting up a storm, And super lovey, normally she dont want to be touched about to go check on her. Would be my luck that we still have another month, fingers crossed its soon lol.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Checked on her this morning, babies are really active. You can see them moving on both sides, really good. Still really chatty, keeps talking to her babies. Well I say that she keeps kinda humming, not exactly to her tummy either, just has been humming all day yesterday and so far today. Sides are mishaped like more of an oval. Utter still isnt very full, but yet again none of my other girls did either.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Loosing some more of her plug.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Loosing some more of her plug.
> View attachment 144317
> View attachment 144319
> View attachment 144321


What do her ligs feel like now? Talkin to her babies she might be gettin pretty close.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Pretty mushy back there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

In the home stretch keep a good eye on her ....when my doe was humming she had triplets about 5 hours later.
She too was hands off until the day before then hated us leaving her alone ...
Happy kidding, I hope it's an easy uneventful birth.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you all soo much, shes had another full day of humming. I'm excited to see how many.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I had no idea that they would hum. Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I had no idea that they would hum. Happy kidding!


 I've heard Alpacas hum, but not my goats. Yet...


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have never had one hum until I got this goat. Wish I would have had her with her last twins, so I could refer back to her last pregnancy.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Just know shes a good mom, when I got her the boys were still feeding off her and they were well past being weened


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My Nigerians were excellent at dropping false hints. She could easily go another 3-4 weeks. But it can really vary. Good luck


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yea so were my Nigerians, for 2 months. Then the day they gave birth they had no signs except an hour before! These goats and their codes. Went and checked on her again and shes peeing alot lol, also still humming. Still slowly filling her udder and ligaments are still soft, although my nigerian would loose her ligaments then they would appear the next day. And her belly is still and interesting shape. Not round like I would expect it.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, other than the color change we are still the same. Besides the weather that's suppose to be worse tonight.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think she has another month to honest.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she gives you babies soon, but not during the bad weather. But be prepared! Does like those crazy weather changes. 
It's hard to say, some does will lose plug, but when they go into actual labor there won't be any discharge at all.
I look for behavior changes - a doe who is usually friendly, suddenly being overly friendly or skittish and nervous, not wanting to leave the barn, etc. 
Some start baby talking.
Sometimes they just try to trick you lol. I have missed 2 1/2 births in 9 years... last one totally tricked me. She looked close, but acted fine. had her kids out in the doe shelter, it was really funny though 

I take behavior, along with udder and ligaments. 

In those last pics hard to see the udder, but doesn't look very big yet? They sadly, can discharge for weeks before they deliver. Just hard to say, some are textbook and some are sneaky.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh, you are having bad weather tonight? Expect babies when the worst of it hits. Haha. Seems mine love to deliver in the worst conditions possible.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

O shall I mention we are having a problem with our power main. So no electricity either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

We made it through the night with no babies, hopefully she still has atleast another month. Still loosing her mucous plug a little everyday.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She has officially lost all ligaments, there is no I think they are gone. They are gone. And shes doing more stretching and laying down today. And of course its freezing here, we have half our electricity and no hot water. It's also got very cold wind today.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bag has filled up a little bit more, but she wants nothing to do with us now. Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

The anticipation, shes still holding on. My guess is next weekend or the end of February. Babies aren't moving much today, must be running out of room. Shes gone back to not wanting to be touched and has made friends with the other doe I have in there with her. Shes bagged up a little bit but not much more, and ligaments are still gone. Still loosing her mucous plug. And has decided she is going to hide her butt in the corner most the time. She is also laying down alot more but that could be because of it being 7 degrees outside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking uncomfortable in the last photo.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yea, shes been down alot today and yesterday. I feel like shes going to be one of those with no signs until she is pushing. Shes really mushy back there, no ligs or not that I can feel. Forgot to look at her tail head. Shes been pooping so much hear lately lol like where is all that coming from. She didnt move last night from the spot I left in at 10pm to 730am, she had a pile of poop where she laid down and just pooped lol. I think shes cold. Getting more lights bulbs today and hanging some sheets to make it warmer for her. It's been cold and is going to get colder.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Shes been this way most the day.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Alright Betty you can quit holding those babies hostage now. All night she and all morning she spent stretching and standing on things and stretching. Back to moaning and humming alooot.
View attachment 144863


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is her temp?

Is she not getting calcium?
I don't see alfalfa?

Get her to move around, it isn't
good for her to be in one spot for that long.
encourage her to move.

Can you test her ketone levels and if she hasn't eaten enough or not eating at all, get some alfalfa pellets, get 1/4 cup alfalfa pellets, grind them up and add water to make a slurry, which would go easily through a huge syringe(no needle) or a new turkey baster and feed her slowly at the back corner of her mouth. 
Do this every couple of hours. 
This will get her nutrition to help her rumen and give calcium she needs.
If she hasn't had calcium, you can buy CMPK gel for her. 

How many hours has she not eaten or moved?

How are her rumen sounds and movements?

She may be in pre-labor, they process can take many hours for some. 
But then again, she may be Calcium deficient.
Or have low ketones.
You can try to give her warm molasses water.

Is she getting any grain?

Are you sure she hasn't tried to push? 
Is there any major slimy wet spots anywhere?
Too indicate her water broke?

You say her ligs are gone?

If you are concern for her, you can call a vet to check on her.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I dont have concerns cause these are the same sign my other doe showed last year with multiples. She is eating, that's all she does is eat. She has alfalfa and grain every night. So no worries on calcium she also has access to baking soda and minerals. Shes just at that uncomfortable stage. Shes also drinking plenty.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

No pushing, no water broke. Just uncomfortable and moving babies into place.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I think she was just cold when she stayed in the one spot all night, right by the hay so she can eat and not have to move. They have a heat lamp now because we have hit the single digits here. Shes loving it.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

My doe from last year, showed all these signs a month before. I hope it's not that long. But we will see.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She says "yep it looks cold out there, not sure I wanna go out. Hmm" "ok I guess I will go out."


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Standing next to our new girl... they are becoming friends.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

And yes the building in the back is coming down this spring and being rebuilt. It's going to be there shelter for the big pasture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing OK.
Happy kidding.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Glad I decided to check on her. Came out to her having contractions


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Tried to take her hovering skittish friend out of the birthing stall and she flipped out. Ok Betty I will leave her in.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Just got done with a few good contractions


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She fell asleep


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck. Happy kidding!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Getting close


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Can’t wait for baby pics!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Are they here yet?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

No, shes taking her time with first stage. Shes been in that since about 2 30


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Will post pictures when she is done, fingers crossed I dont need to go in.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hang in there!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I keep leaving her to go get bathroom breaks and eat or whatever I need to. But dont wanna go to far just in case she needs me. She keeps getting distracted with food lol I have never seen a goat in the first stage this interested in food. Must be trying to get energized.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see he babies!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> I keep leaving her to go get bathroom breaks and eat or whatever I need to. But dont wanna go to far just in case she needs me. She keeps getting distracted with food lol I have never seen a goat in the first stage this interested in food. Must be trying to get energized.


She's my spirit animal. Always hungry. Always time to eat a little. 

Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm excited to see color. The guy we bought her from has all the goats free range and he has, boer, angora, mytonic, and nigerian


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding. 

You can keep those two together until she kids, then pen her up with her new babies alone so they can bond. 
The friend goat may get in the way and confuse things making her disown her kids.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

We plan on bottle feeding anyways, but want them to get her colostrum.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Trying to Syke me out, as soon as I get busy she will have them. If only I had a camera lol


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I hear ya @Firsttimegoatmom2018

I'm currently watching one too. Her ligs are almost gone. Her rear had been jiggling when she walks for quite some time now. She's got a nice FF udder going for the last 2 weeks and she suddenly wanted attention and started moaning last night. I feel just like you, if I stay.... nothing. If I get busy or think she's faking it, she will have them and it's negative digits here. Darn girls and their doe code of honor.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Right


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Shes currently standing on milk stand trying to sleep, stretches every so often and has started moaning again. And at the moment has her lip stuck up.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

If she dont go soon, I feel like shes going to be one of those ones that goes atleast a month in this uncomfortable stage


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Seariously


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Come on


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Watching one today as well. Can’t wait for baby pics!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I love baby season


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Back in the hay feeder with her little udder. Hopefully that gets bigger after baby


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Back in the hay feeder with her little udder. Hopefully that gets bigger after baby
> View attachment 144995


We have some that bag up before delivery so big they almost walk on trays. Others we have never bag up until babies are on the ground.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I just hope that's not all the bag we get out of her lol, we got her for milking


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Do goats have Braxton hicks. She had contractions most the day then just was fine. And hasn't had much since. Maybe she will give those babies up tonight while I'm not out there.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My Drom did that the night before she delivered. We bounced up and down all that night checking on her for her to deliver the next day about 2:30.
I'd be prepared for a sleepless night.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

One of my girls did that and kept us hppping. Just as I decided it was safe for me to take a nap since I had been up all night, she gave me quints. Yep, 5.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Come on girl stop faking your mama out! We just want to have a little peek at the babies!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Omg, so she is back to the same way she started last night. Guess I will check every hour. Better get some rest, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hopefully tonight, its suppose to get cold and continue to drop all day tomorrow and rain ugh


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Darn goat code of honor


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Found this gem from an old post. 100% playing the goat code.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ugh, no. Shes still having some mild contractions. Or shes just uncomfortable from babies. Shes got some white stuff on her udder and leg. I dont know if it's the wax plug from her udder or what it is. Shes also got a little bigger udder. Still no logs and hollowed out.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Please have those babies before this freeze


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Uh oh, I hope she'll hold off till that mess passes or you might have goats in the house! Yikes!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Uh oh, I hope she'll hold off till that mess passes or you might have goats in the house! Yikes!


Everything livens up when the goats come in!mg::wow::buttheads:arty::rungoat::goatrun::hahawoo)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. This is why we don't kid until April or May!!! *shudder*

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Well she still holding those hostages. Although today she has been all about the head rubs and if I stop rubbing her head she uses her horns to remind me of what I was doing. She also decided I worked as a great foot stool, so she could itch her leg. Shes been starting to be mean to her friend again. I'm tempted to bring her inside because it is -2 outside and I dont plan on staying out there to give her the love she thinks she needs today lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Ugh, no. Shes still having some mild contractions. Or shes just uncomfortable from babies. Shes got some white stuff on her udder and leg. I dont know if it's the wax plug from her udder or what it is. Shes also got a little bigger udder. Still no logs and hollowed out.


The white stuff is most likely her mucus plug.

Brrrr... cold and worrisome.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Brought her into my bathroom because she started to loose more of her plug, and has insisted on needing me. And it's way to cold for me to sit out there.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Goats in sweaters.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

All up in my face


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She put it on my should so I would scratch it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I like the ninja turtles pants too. Oh, I feel for you, I'd hate to have to be dealing with a soon to be momma in that temp. Hang in there! I hope she delivers soon so you both can rest.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank, will keep you all posted. This would be so much easier with a date. She quite a big more mucous earlier than she has, and she has also been stretching, pawing and playing the up down game today, still not much of an udder


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Found the morrow
And backside photo


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

From this to that over night, holy udder!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Some contractions about 2 min apart


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone. She is getting closer!!!!
View attachment 146109
View attachment 146111


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We're hooked! Go ahead.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Such a long wait and it's cold here.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Keep you all posted.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Such a long wait and it's cold here.


Wishing some warm air your way.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

That would be nice but its suppose to snow all next week


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh, no. We get some high 30's tonight then high 40's tomorrow. 77*F now. Day after tomorrow back to 70's again.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yea it was 60F Sunday now its 14F


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Suppose to drop to 4 tonight, but I believe for the next week even with the snow, tonight is the coldest.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We get single digit maybe once every 25 years. Teens about once every ten years.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dang, wish it was that way here


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hot and humid is not all it is talked up to be. Some times we would like a month of cold-ish weather. Just not enough to move above I-20.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been in the hot and humid. I dont like it. I want it to be fall 70 degrees all the time


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

And we got some light pushes


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Here it comes


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

First is a black and white boy


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Will get pictures when shes is done, literally took like 1 minute once she started pushing


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

One boy so far, about to do a check


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on your new buckling.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sadly I think that is the only one, still no baby and I think what she is producing is the placenta. But atleast we have one very big buckling. That looks like a boer. Guess we will breed him with our new boer.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hes got a Mickey mouse on his head, new name is mickey.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on Mickey! That is deep black, cannot see any features in that first picture.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yea hes all black in the face. With a very tiny white dot on his head like his mom. I think she was bred with a boer because he is huge.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Thank goodness she kidded him okay, she didn't look to be such a big goat herself!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Love the name


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

No shes about standard nubian maybe on the smaller side. This is her 2nd kidding first time was twins. Shes a good Miller which I was concerned about because she use to kick.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

And Mickey is doing great, hes really strong and healthy.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Awe yay! Congrats on the little one. My girls udders glowing up overnight were the sign that kid(s) were in the way that day. At least last year was. This year they’ve tricked me so far ha ha


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations on the handsome boy. He is adorable


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

6lbs


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone, she had no long mucous plug, she just had some contractions and decided she was going to lay down and push and had a baby within a minute of pushing. Spent 10 hours with contractions and double her bag size but never got as big as I expected her to get, but other than that not much sign of baby due today, glad i stayed in there and watched her.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats on the buckling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Thanks everyone, she had no long mucous plug, she just had some contractions and decided she was going to lay down and push and had a baby within a minute of pushing. Spent 10 hours with contractions and double her bag size but never got as big as I expected her to get, but other than that not much sign of baby due today, glad i stayed in there and watched her.


Not to mention it was a crisp 15 degrees out there.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Not to mention it was a crisp 15 degrees out there.
> View attachment 146261


Hahaha my mother is funny ain't she hacking my page lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Hahaha my mother is funny ain't she hacking my page lol.


She is a proud mother! Look at the dedication her daughter has.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Haha thanks, I'm glad I was there with my goat, she had him very quickly once she got serious with it and with not much sign, if I would have been checking on her every hour like I was doing that poor baby would have froze. She still wants nothing to do with him but that was expected since we were bottle raising anyways. Just wish he had a friend with him.


----------



## Goatlover58 (Nov 14, 2018)

So cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it. :goodjob::up::haha:


----------

